# 7th Anniversary Millenium Car Club ∙



## SHOOTER MCC (Aug 19, 2005)

Check it out Gente..
Come and party it up with us ( MILLENIUM CAR CLUB ) we are celebrating our 7th anniversary as a club...


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

You know the FAMILY will be there till we drop.... :barf: hno: ....or till they carry us out of there.... :dunno: :roflmao:


----------



## Lady Eastlos (Nov 22, 2006)

I will be there kicken it with Millenium Girls


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

FREEEEEE BEEEEER????? :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHALIO_@Dec 20 2006, 12:04 AM~6789681
> *FREEEEEE BEEEEER?????  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


 :dunno: :thumbsdown:


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 80 olds_@Dec 19 2006, 11:06 PM~6789692
> *:dunno:  :thumbsdown:
> *


 :angry: they not going to have beer? :angry:


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

Coronas all night long :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHALIO_@Dec 19 2006, 11:15 PM~6789726
> *:angry: they not going to have beer?  :angry:
> *


freee water & soda :thumbsup:


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 80 olds_@Dec 19 2006, 11:28 PM~6789795
> *Coronas all night long :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


i stop drinking.... :biggrin:


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

Water .....


----------



## SHOOTER MCC (Aug 19, 2005)

YOU KNOW THAT NO ONE WALKS OUT SOBER FROM A MILLENIUM PARTY :biggrin:


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

GOD DAMN DRUNKS :uh:


----------



## MAKING HATERZ 93 (Jan 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 80 olds_@Dec 19 2006, 11:31 PM~6789807
> *Water .....
> 
> 
> ...


WHY YOU TALKING SHIT......... FOO YOU KNOW YOU DROP THAT CHEAP SHIT (BUD-LIGHT & BUDWEISER) DOWN FOR THE GOOD SHIT CORONA REAL BEER FOR GANGSTERS


----------



## MAKING HATERZ 93 (Jan 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SHOOTER MCC_@Dec 19 2006, 09:14 PM~6788967
> *Check it out Gente..
> Come and party it up with us ( MILLENIUM CAR CLUB ) we are celebrating our 7th anniversary as a club...
> 
> ...


WHY ON A TUESDAY....................


----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)

_*BIG ROB WILL BE THERE DOING THE MILLENIUM DANCE *_:cheesy:


----------



## SHOOTER MCC (Aug 19, 2005)

FUCKED UP ON THE FLYER THE PARTY IS ON JAN 13 NEW FLYER WILL BE POSTED LATER ON TONIGHT GOOD LOOKING OUT WICKEDCUSTOMS


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SHOOTER MCC_@Dec 20 2006, 02:21 PM~6792614
> *FUCKED UP ON THE FLYER THE PARTY IS ON JAN 13 NEW FLYER WILL BE POSTED LATEER ON TONIGHT GOOD LOOKING OUT WICKEDCUSTOMS
> *


YOU KNOW IT HOMEBOY..............


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

I THINK SHOOTER WAS DRUNK WHEN HE DID THE FLYER :biggrin:


----------



## lowlow95 (Dec 5, 2005)

WHEN YOU PRINT A NEW FLYER SHOOTER PUT THE RIGHT ADDRESS ITS SOUTH NOT NORTH


----------



## MR.INC (Dec 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SHOOTER MCC_@Dec 19 2006, 09:14 PM~6788967
> *Check it out Gente..
> Come and party it up with us ( MILLENIUM CAR CLUB ) we are celebrating our 7th anniversary as a club...
> 
> ...


STYLISTICS LA CC will be there with 2 bottles of ''TEQUILA CABRONES'' 
STYLISTICSGEORGE IN THE FUCKEN HOUSE SO BE READY FOOLS.


----------



## SHOOTER MCC (Aug 19, 2005)

Check it out Vato's the fly has been fixed the date was wrong it had the 16th of Jan.

But the date is the 13th of Jan.


----------



## SHOOTER MCC (Aug 19, 2005)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## SWITCHED 86 (Sep 9, 2005)

The 13th is just right around the corner, you ready for the FAMILY, Shooter??? :guns: :barf:


----------



## CHEVYMAMA (Feb 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WICKEDKUSTOMSOFSC_@Dec 20 2006, 12:42 PM~6791683
> *WHY YOU TALKING SHIT......... FOO YOU KNOW YOU DROP THAT CHEAP SHIT (BUD-LIGHT & BUDWEISER) DOWN FOR THE GOOD SHIT CORONA REAL BEER FOR GANGSTERS
> 
> 
> ...



THATS MY DRINK! :thumbsup: CORONAS ONLY FOR US :biggrin:


----------



## SHOOTER MCC (Aug 19, 2005)

you know this party party all day evreryday


----------



## 1970 (Feb 19, 2006)

:thumbsup: uffin: :biggrin:


----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)

_*WHATS UP JORGE HOW ITS GOING READY FOR THE MAJESTICS PICNIC*_ :biggrin:


----------



## SHOOTER MCC (Aug 19, 2005)

ttt


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

Don't trip Shooter you know the FAMILY will be there.....
Can I get a roll call on what clubs are coming out to party???

1. STRICTLY FAMILY CAR CLUB IN THE HOUSE......


----------



## lowlow95 (Dec 5, 2005)

YOU GUYS STILL DID NOT CHANGE THE ADDRESS,I WORK IN COMPTON,ITS SOUTH NOT NORTH


----------



## 323CAPRICE (Oct 7, 2006)

javascript:add_smilie("")
cool.gifjavascript:add_smilie(":thumbsup:")
thumbsup.gif


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowlow95_@Dec 22 2006, 08:32 PM~6807276
> *YOU GUYS STILL DID NOT CHANGE THE ADDRESS,I WORK IN COMPTON,ITS SOUTH NOT NORTH
> *


See big homie Shooter and moon say it's North thats why I didn't change it...


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 80 olds_@Dec 23 2006, 03:40 PM~6811072
> *See big homie Shooter and moon say it's North thats why I didn't change it...
> *


 :dunno: but i know where the party at :thumbsup:


----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)

*TO ALL LAYITLOW PEOPLE MARRY CHRISTMAS FROM BIG ROB AND THE MILLENIUM CC SEE YOU GUYS AT THE PARTY*


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowlow95_@Dec 22 2006, 08:32 PM~6807276
> *YOU GUYS STILL DID NOT CHANGE THE ADDRESS,I WORK IN COMPTON,ITS SOUTH NOT NORTH
> *


I check on the address ang Mr. lowlow95 is correct it is South not North so I changed the flyer to show it as South...


----------



## MI 71 (Aug 30, 2004)

We know the family is always ready to party it up.


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

I'M ROLLING TO THE PARTY WITH 2 BOTTLES OF CAZADORES...........


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

Chalio will be there but I watch u guys drink!!!


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHALIO_@Dec 26 2006, 11:54 AM~6828123
> *Chalio will be there but I watch u guys drink!!!
> *


WHY, THEY DONT LET YOU DRINK ?...HAHAHAHAHA :biggrin:


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

Yeah they don't let me drink no more!!!


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHALIO_@Dec 26 2006, 03:08 PM~6829704
> *Yeah they don't let me drink no more!!!
> *


I GUESS YOU GOT PUSSY WHIPPED :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MI 71 (Aug 30, 2004)

He needs a permission slip to drink and he cant go to the majestic show and drink on another time in the same month. lol


----------



## lowlow95 (Dec 5, 2005)

IM WITH YOU CHALIO IM NOT DRINKING EITHER :thumbsup:


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

Hey Family and Millenium I will have the Trip Slips so you vato's can take them home to your ladies so they can sign them for the Majestics show and the party on the 13th....

Hit me up if you need a copy...


----------



## lowlow95 (Dec 5, 2005)

IM GOING ON THE FIRST,BUT I NEED ONE FOR THE PARTY :roflmao:


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MI 71_@Dec 26 2006, 06:11 PM~6831476
> *He needs a permission slip to drink and he cant go to the majestic show and drink on another time in the same month. lol
> *


yeah that why they dont let u drink.... i just dont want to drink because what i did last time primo...


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowlow95_@Dec 26 2006, 07:55 PM~6832279
> *IM WITH YOU CHALIO IM NOT DRINKING EITHER :thumbsup:
> *


cool homie we drink water!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## lowlow95 (Dec 5, 2005)

WATER SOUNDS GOOD HOMIE


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 80 olds_@Dec 26 2006, 09:01 PM~6832831
> *Hey Family and Millenium I will have the Trip Slips so you vato's can take them home to your ladies so they can sign them for the Majestics show and the party on the 13th....
> 
> Hit me up if you need a copy...
> *


MI 71 said he was going to dorp it off tonight at my house but he just talk :angry:


----------



## lowlow95 (Dec 5, 2005)

HEY MI 71 DOES NOT DRINK HUH


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowlow95_@Dec 26 2006, 09:51 PM~6833222
> *IM GOING ON THE FIRST,BUT I NEED ONE FOR THE PARTY :roflmao:
> *


yeah i need one for the party too :biggrin:


----------



## lowlow95 (Dec 5, 2005)

I SEE ALOT OF YOUR MEMBERS ARE NOT GOING ON THE FIRST


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowlow95_@Dec 26 2006, 10:10 PM~6833423
> *HEY MI 71 DOES NOT DRINK HUH
> *


his lady got him on check.... not his lady i mean his FRIEND!!!!!! :uh:


----------



## lowlow95 (Dec 5, 2005)

:roflmao:


----------



## lowlow95 (Dec 5, 2005)

HE HASNT SEALED THE DEAL HUH


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowlow95_@Dec 26 2006, 10:11 PM~6833437
> *I SEE ALOT OF YOUR MEMBERS ARE NOT GOING ON THE FIRST
> *


i dont :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :ugh:


----------



## lowlow95 (Dec 5, 2005)

YOU GOING


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowlow95_@Dec 26 2006, 10:13 PM~6833457
> *HE HASNT SEALED THE DEAL HUH
> *


 :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowlow95_@Dec 26 2006, 10:14 PM~6833468
> *YOU GOING
> *


yeah im going for sure :biggrin:... u going and what time ?


----------



## lowlow95 (Dec 5, 2005)

I DONT KNOW BUT PROBABLY BE THE ONLY ONE ON TIME :biggrin:


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowlow95_@Dec 26 2006, 10:17 PM~6833507
> *I DONT KNOW BUT PROBABLY BE THE ONLY ONE ON TIME :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## lowlow95 (Dec 5, 2005)

ALRIGHT GOOD NIGHT FAMILY


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowlow95_@Dec 26 2006, 10:18 PM~6833524
> *ALRIGHT GOOD NIGHT FAMILY
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## MI 71 (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHALIO_@Dec 26 2006, 11:12 PM~6833445
> *his lady got him on check.... not his lady i mean his FRIEND!!!!!! :uh:
> *


I am going you know me iam down to party and go to a show.


----------



## MI 71 (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowlow95_@Dec 26 2006, 11:17 PM~6833507
> *I DONT KNOW BUT PROBABLY BE THE ONLY ONE ON TIME :biggrin:
> *


We going to be there by five o'clock in the morining hit us up.


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

WAS UP PEP'S????


----------



## SHOOTER MCC (Aug 19, 2005)

ttt


----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)

_*WHAT UP BIG HOMIES*_


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

ARE YOU GUYS READY FOR THIS WEEKEND?????????????????


----------



## SHOOTER MCC (Aug 19, 2005)

I WAS BORN READY FOR WHATEVER TU SABES 


MILLENIUM FOR LIFE :biggrin:


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SHOOTER MCC_@Dec 29 2006, 03:44 PM~6856634
> *I WAS BORN READY FOR WHATEVER TU SABES
> MILLENIUM FOR LIFE  :biggrin:
> *


yeah born ready but born to show up late to car show!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)




----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

QUE ONDA LOKOS WE READY TO PARTY........


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

Almost time for the Millenium Party....


----------



## lowlow95 (Dec 5, 2005)

some of us are not in the partying mood


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowlow95_@Jan 2 2007, 10:56 PM~6888277
> *some of us are not in the partying mood
> *


  :dunno:


----------



## MI 71 (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowlow95_@Jan 2 2007, 10:56 PM~6888277
> *some of us are not in the partying mood
> *


What up lowlow95 everything ok.


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowlow95_@Jan 2 2007, 10:56 PM~6888277
> *some of us are not in the partying mood
> *


WHATS WRONG HOMIE??????


----------



## lowlow95 (Dec 5, 2005)

hey guys vote on this 

SHould SHOOTER CUT THIS MOP FROM HIS HEAD OR WHAT OR SHOULD HE LET IT GROW OUT...YOU DECIDE ....IF MORE VOTES FOR CUTTING HIS HAS TO CUT IF NOT IT WILL STAY THE WAY IT LOOKS.........SO WHAT U THINK :uh: :0  :thumbsup: :thumbsdown: :dunno: hno:


----------



## SHOOTER MCC (Aug 19, 2005)

HEY I THINK MY HAIR LOOKS GOOD :biggrin:


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SHOOTER MCC_@Jan 3 2007, 03:18 PM~6893412
> *HEY I THINK MY HAIR LOOKS GOOD  :biggrin:
> *


i thought we were suppose to take donations for you the other day :biggrin: 

:thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: 

but then again it is winter


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

:thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :biggrin:


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SHOOTER MCC_@Jan 3 2007, 03:18 PM~6893412
> *HEY I THINK MY HAIR LOOKS GOOD  :biggrin:
> *


:thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: I GOT THE RAZOR AND SHAVING CREAM HAHAHAHA :biggrin:


----------



## SHOOTER MCC (Aug 19, 2005)

MAJORITY WINS OFF OR ON YOU DECIDE.


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SHOOTER MCC_@Jan 3 2007, 04:11 PM~6893929
> *MAJORITY WINS OFF OR ON YOU DECIDE.
> *


CUT THAT SHIT OFF MY NIG


----------



## hot wheels (Jan 1, 2004)

LET IT GROW HOLMES! I GOT SOME 3FLORES AND A HAIRNET. U member how we used to do it back in the 80's. :biggrin:


----------



## smoothhoneypot (Dec 27, 2002)

HE HAS TO CUT IT!! IT DOESN'T MATCH HIS BROSHA!!!


----------



## MI 71 (Aug 30, 2004)

I say let it grow like hotwheels said we will get you the hair net and everything.


----------



## SHOOTER MCC (Aug 19, 2005)

HE HAS TO CUT IT!! IT DOESN'T MATCH HIS BROSHA!!!
what you mean it doesn't match my brocha I use the same hair die on my head and brocha


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

I say OFF WITH THE HAIR 









:biggrin:


----------



## Lady Eastlos (Nov 22, 2006)

I say keep it :thumbsup:


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 80 olds_@Jan 4 2007, 12:59 AM~6898865
> *I say OFF WITH THE HAIR
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## smoothhoneypot (Dec 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SHOOTER MCC_@Jan 3 2007, 07:37 PM~6895756
> *HE HAS TO CUT IT!! IT DOESN'T MATCH HIS BROSHA!!!
> what you mean it doesn't match my brocha I use the same hair die on my head and brocha
> *


Yea, But HAir Die doesn't cover All the Grey Hair very well!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

i will try to stop by. :biggrin:


----------



## SHOOTER MCC (Aug 19, 2005)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)

_*WHATS UP*_


----------



## lowlow95 (Dec 5, 2005)

no other clubs have posted if there coming to party with the millenium crew


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowlow95_@Jan 4 2007, 08:13 PM~6906488
> *no other clubs have posted if there coming to party with the millenium crew
> *


 :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## lowlow95 (Dec 5, 2005)

ALL CAR CLUBS POST IF YOUR COMING TO THE PARTY


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowlow95_@Jan 4 2007, 08:22 PM~6906597
> *ALL CAR CLUBS POST IF YOUR COMING TO THE PARTY
> *


1. Strictly Family C.C


----------



## lowlow95 (Dec 5, 2005)

YOU KNOW THE FAMILY IS ALWAYS WELCOMED


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowlow95_@Jan 4 2007, 08:39 PM~6906754
> *YOU KNOW THE FAMILY IS ALWAYS WELCOMED
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHALIO_@Jan 4 2007, 11:34 PM~6907753
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


ALWAYS :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## CHEVYMAMA (Feb 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lady Eastlos_@Jan 4 2007, 02:27 AM~6898983
> *I say keep it :thumbsup:
> *


HEY MARIA WHATS UP! :wave:


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHEVYMAMA_@Jan 5 2007, 06:18 PM~6914133
> *HEY MARIA WHATS UP! :wave:
> *


Whats up ChevyMama....
Hows the Rollerz Family...   
Well as for us we are here relaxing out in the boon docks ( Angel's Camp, CA )
it's nice but too cold...... :uh:


----------



## Snick (Jan 7, 2007)

IM GOING TO BE THERE FOR SURE...MILLENIUM PUTTIN IT DOWN!


----------



## SHOOTER MCC (Aug 19, 2005)

*QVO SNICK *


----------



## lowlow95 (Dec 5, 2005)

what up snick :thumbsup:


----------



## CHEVYMAMA (Feb 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 80 olds_@Jan 6 2007, 09:14 PM~6922005
> *Whats up ChevyMama....
> Hows the Rollerz Family...
> Well as for us we are here relaxing out in the boon docks ( Angel's Camp, CA )
> ...



WHERES THAT AT NEVER HEARD OF IT? WE JUST BACK BACK HOME FROM BRIANS IN CORONA, NICE DAY HERE!!! SUNNY AND WARM :biggrin: SAY HI TO THE FAMILY!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

WILL BE THEIR... GOODTIMES CC FAMILY...


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

5 MORE DAYS AND WE GOING TO PARTY :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)

FIRME!! ILL TRY TO MAKE IT. MY BIRTHDAY IS DA 15!


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

PURO PINCHE PARIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII :biggrin:


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Jan 8 2007, 03:21 PM~6935171
> *PURO PINCHE PARIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII :biggrin:
> *


YOU KNOW IT :biggrin:


----------



## MI 71 (Aug 30, 2004)

The family is not allowed to drink at the party. :roflmao:.


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MI 71_@Jan 9 2007, 08:14 AM~6941366
> *The family is not allowed to drink at the party. :roflmao:.
> *


WHY? YOU DONT WANT TO DRINK FROM THE BOTTLE???????????? :0 :0 :0


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MI 71_@Jan 9 2007, 08:14 AM~6941366
> *The family is not allowed to drink at the party. :roflmao:.
> *


 :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SHOOTER MCC (Aug 19, 2005)

READY TO PARTY :biggrin:


----------



## 63angel (Jan 3, 2007)

was up shooter


----------



## lowlow95 (Dec 5, 2005)

whats up angel63


----------



## SHOOTER MCC (Aug 19, 2005)

QVO 63 ANGEL AND LO LO 95 READY FOR THIS SAT PPPAAARRRTTTYYY


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## lowlow95 (Dec 5, 2005)

are you in a partying mood shooter


----------



## SHOOTER MCC (Aug 19, 2005)

IM ALWAYS IN A PARTY MOOD DONT LET NOTHING GET YOU DOWN VATO


----------



## lowlow95 (Dec 5, 2005)

IM NOT GOING TO DRINK THAT NIGHT SO I CAN ENJOY IT MORE :thumbsup:


----------



## SHOOTER MCC (Aug 19, 2005)

you will peer pressure is a mofo


----------



## lowlow95 (Dec 5, 2005)

I MIGHT HAVE TO WORK ON SUNDAY :angry:


----------



## lowlow95 (Dec 5, 2005)

HEY WHAT HAPPEN TO YOU ON SATURDAY,WE WERE WAITING FOR YOU WITH SOME COLD CORONAS


----------



## SHOOTER MCC (Aug 19, 2005)

got into some shit with the other half


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

YOU GUYS KNOW WICKED CUSTOMS BIRTHDAY IS TODAY SO YOU KNOW THAT THAT MEANS ON SATURDAY :biggrin:


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Jan 10 2007, 09:11 AM~6951111
> *YOU GUYS KNOW WICKED CUSTOMS BIRTHDAY IS TODAY SO YOU KNOW THAT THAT MEANS ON SATURDAY  :biggrin:
> *


FUCK YOU CHINA MAN


----------



## jestersixfour (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WICKEDKUSTOMS_@Jan 10 2007, 09:03 AM~6951414
> *FUCK YOU CHINA MAN
> *


see you sat primo...... :biggrin:


----------



## MI 71 (Aug 30, 2004)

We ready to party.


----------



## Snick (Jan 7, 2007)

What's up Millenium??
I hope everyone is ready for Saturday


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

The Family will be there Foo Shoo..... :biggrin:


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 80 olds_@Jan 11 2007, 02:28 AM~6958567
> *The Family will be there Foo Shoo..... :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :biggrin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WICKEDKUSTOMS_@Jan 11 2007, 08:58 AM~6960043
> *:thumbsup:  :biggrin:  uffin:  uffin:
> *


x2 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

Goodtimes will be there Deep.. :0)


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

here is last years pics i believe
http://i10.tinypic.com/2q9l5k0.jpg[/img]]


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Jan 11 2007, 10:17 PM~6967084
> *here is last years pics i believe
> http://i10.tinypic.com/2q9l5k0.jpg[/img]]
> *


that was STRICTLY FAMILY party like 2 yrs ago i believe


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

That was the FAMILY'S 5 year anniver. party...


----------



## MR NOPAL (Feb 28, 2004)

whos taking the eye candy.. :biggrin:


----------



## SHOOTER MCC (Aug 19, 2005)

YOU ARE EDDIE R. WE ARE COUNTING ON YOU :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## hot wheels (Jan 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHALIO_@Jan 12 2007, 12:38 AM~6967293
> *that was STRICTLY FAMILY party like 2 yrs ago i believe
> *


That shit was off the hook! My nikkuh MOON where u at? Yo that was the night I lost my camera and it was under my stomach all that time! LOL!!


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hot wheels_@Jan 12 2007, 11:29 PM~6975728
> *That shit was off the hook! My nikkuh MOON where u at? Yo that was the night I lost my camera and it was under my stomach all that time! LOL!!
> *


lol next to a happy meal


----------



## MI 71 (Aug 30, 2004)

What up millenium you ready to party.


----------



## SHOOTER MCC (Aug 19, 2005)

READY TO GET ALL FUCKED UP AT OUT 7 TH HOPE TO SEE EVERYONE THERE 

PPPAAARRRTTTYYY


----------



## 63angel (Jan 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SHOOTER MCC_@Jan 13 2007, 06:45 PM~6979852
> *READY TO GET ALL FUCKED UP AT OUT 7 TH HOPE TO SEE EVERYONE THERE
> 
> PPPAAARRRTTTYYY
> *


WERE IS EVERY ONE AT I GUESS EVERY ONE IS STILL FUCKED UP I KNOW I HAVE A HEADACHE I CANT STAN


----------



## SHOOTER MCC (Aug 19, 2005)

STILL GOT A MILD HANG OVER NOTHING A CORONA CANT TAKE CARE OF :biggrin: :barf:


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SHOOTER MCC_@Jan 14 2007, 07:24 PM~6987185
> *STILL GOT A MILD HANG OVER NOTHING A CORONA CANT TAKE CARE OF  :biggrin:  :barf:
> *


HEY SHOOTER DISPENSA I COULDN'T GO, I HAD TO TAKE LIL.ONE TO THE E.R. YOU KNOW I'M ALWAYS THERE BUT JUST COULDN'T GO THIS TIME HOMIE I HEARD IT WAS THE BOMB WELL CONGRAT'S. ON YOUR 7th ANNI. HOPE IT KEEP'S GOING FOR 2000 C.C :thumbsup:


----------



## ALL EYES ON ME (Jan 6, 2006)

WHOS GOT THE PICS I SEEN A LOT OF CAMARAS :biggrin:


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ALL EYES ON ME_@Jan 15 2007, 04:34 PM~6995292
> *WHOS GOT THE PICS I SEEN A LOT OF CAMARAS :biggrin:
> *


put them up :angry:


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ALL EYES ON ME_@Jan 15 2007, 04:34 PM~6995292
> *WHOS GOT THE PICS I SEEN A LOT OF CAMARAS :biggrin:
> *


put them up :angry:


----------



## lowlow95 (Dec 5, 2005)

<center>
_
</center>

here are some of the pics that were taken that night ...party was happening got tore up... thanks for all who came out...STRICTLY FAMILY C.C., GOODTIMES C.C., NIGHT CROWD C.C., LA CARTEL C.C. STYLISTICS CC, AND EVERYONE ELSE WHO CAME OUT..DONT REMEMBER TO MUCH...LOL. :biggrin:   :roflmao: :thumbsup: :dunno: :barf: :tongue:_


----------



## lowlow95 (Dec 5, 2005)

HERE THEY GO............


----------



## 63angel (Jan 3, 2007)

was up low low 95


----------



## 323CAPRICE (Oct 7, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## SHOOTER MCC (Aug 19, 2005)

QVO STORMEN WERE U @ GOT A PLAQUE READY FOR U AND YOUR MONTE WHEN IT COMES OUT 





*WERE ARE THE REST OF THE MOFO PICS I KNOW THERE MORE POST M *


----------



## lowlow95 (Dec 5, 2005)

whats up angel63 im still :barf:


----------



## 323CAPRICE (Oct 7, 2006)

WAZ UP BIG SHOOTER,ILL BE BUSTIN OUT PRETTY SOON :biggrin:


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

What up homies....
I know that there was at lease two or three cameras out there so where are all the pics......
Post them up ....


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

Whatz up Shooter .....
Where the party at?????


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

here are some pics
http://i14.tinypic.com/3yyaqs7.jpg[/img]] 
http://i18.tinypic.com/2qm25c6.jpg[/img]] 
http://i12.tinypic.com/4gysaw3.jpg[/img]] 
http://i13.tinypic.com/3y7us0o.jpg[/img]] 
http://i3.tinypic.com/2w6ig5h.jpg[/img]]


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

Those are some firme pic goodtimeseastlos.


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

http://i10.tinypic.com/48xa0sp.jpg[/img]] 
http://i10.tinypic.com/2lks8w7.jpg[/img]] 
http://i3.tinypic.com/2pt1kps.jpg[/img]]


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 80 olds_@Jan 17 2007, 10:55 PM~7018299
> *Those are some firme pic goodtimeseastlos.
> *


I have a video also will post up later..
gracias homie


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

Post some more....


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

here is video
View My Video] [/URL]


----------



## Snick (Jan 7, 2007)

Here's some more pictures...from Snick

Shooter pounding them Coronas..

Junior and I

Strictly Family and Millenium putting it down


----------



## Snick (Jan 7, 2007)

Here's some more pictures...from Snick








Shooter pounding them Coronas..








Junior and I








The Ladies








Strictly Family and Millenium putting it down


----------



## Snick (Jan 7, 2007)

Here's some more...
Angel & Mayra








Paki








Snick and Kung-Fu








Junior pounding it...


----------



## SHOOTER MCC (Aug 19, 2005)

cool flicks snick ready to party again its almost FRIDAY AND I AINT GOT NO JOB 
just kidding about the job thing but fuckit ready for a corona. por eso me disen el rey porke siempre ando con mi corona :biggrin:


----------



## MR.INC (Dec 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SHOOTER MCC_@Jan 18 2007, 07:11 PM~7025900
> *cool flicks snick ready to party again its almost FRIDAY AND I AINT GOT NO JOB
> just kidding about the job thing but fuckit ready for a corona.  por eso me disen el rey porke siempre ando con mi corona :biggrin:
> *


DISPENSA :0


----------



## SHOOTER MCC (Aug 19, 2005)

STARTING TO MAKE PLANS FOR OUR 7 TH ANNIVERSARY PICNIC SO GET READY IT WILL BE BIGGER AND BETTER BE ON THE MOFO LOOK OUT :biggrin:


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

YOUS A DAMN DRUNK ESE :biggrin:


----------



## SHOOTER MCC (Aug 19, 2005)

:angry:


----------



## Snick (Jan 7, 2007)

what's up Gabriel ready for the weekend? what you got on my 40? on Friday ese


----------



## Snick (Jan 7, 2007)

Are you working Friday?? hit me up?


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Snick_@Jan 24 2007, 12:50 AM~7069402
> *Are you working Friday?? hit me up?
> *


You know that mofo don't work on friday ....
Let me know....


----------



## MI 71 (Aug 30, 2004)

What up Millenium.


----------



## SHOOTER MCC (Aug 19, 2005)

SHIT I HAVENT WENT WENT TO WORK SINCE THURSDAY :biggrin:


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SHOOTER MCC_@Jan 24 2007, 08:58 AM~7070618
> *SHIT I HAVENT WENT WENT TO WORK SINCE THURSDAY  :biggrin:
> *


MUST BE NICE BIG BALLER :cheesy: WHAT UP GABRIEL


----------



## SHOOTER MCC (Aug 19, 2005)

CHILLIN BIG DAWG. WERE THE PARTY AT :biggrin:


----------



## MI 71 (Aug 30, 2004)

I heard its going to be at shooters house.


----------



## SHOOTER MCC (Aug 19, 2005)

EVERY ONE BRING A 12 PK AND MEAT TO Q IT UP EVEN IF YOU DONT DRINK BRING BEER THATS THE COVER CHARGE AT CLUB THUG MANSION :biggrin:


no beer no entry biatches lol


----------



## SHOOTER MCC (Aug 19, 2005)

:biggrin: ROLL CALL OF THE DONS WHOS COMMING


----------



## lowlow95 (Dec 5, 2005)

IF ITS THIS FRIDAY,DON NORWALK CANT MAKE IT,EVEN IF IM INVITING MYSELF :roflmao:


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

Don Eastlos will be there.....


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

i take milk and cookie :biggrin:


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

DON WICKED SOUTHCENTRAL ROLLING  :biggrin:


----------



## Lady Eastlos (Nov 22, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Lady Eastlos (Nov 22, 2006)

Whats up STRICTLY FAMILY and of course Millinium!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Dam since every one is jumping in the mix DONA EASTLOS will be there let me get in touch with all the Millinium Donas we don't mess with the beer but can handle the LIQUOR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!HAHAHA.................. :0 :0 :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

That what u guys always do drink beer!!!!!


----------



## SHOOTER MCC (Aug 19, 2005)

ALL GOOD LADY ESLOS WILL SEE IF YOU GET YOUR DRINK ON I GUSS 80 OLDS WILL BE THE DESIGNATED DRIVER THIS FRIDAY :biggrin:


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SHOOTER MCC_@Jan 25 2007, 03:20 PM~7084200
> *ALL GOOD LADY ESLOS WILL SEE IF YOU GET YOUR DRINK ON I GUSS 80 OLDS WILL BE THE DESIGNATED DRIVER THIS FRIDAY  :biggrin:
> *


Shit Ese Shooter make room homie looks like we are staying the night...HAHAHA...
You know how the ladies are they say they are going to get there drink on but then they remember what happens when they get home need I remind you how many new millenium baby's there are because of partys.....  :biggrin: :biggrin:   :twak: :twak: :dunno: :dunno: hno: hno:


----------



## Snick (Jan 7, 2007)

Yup !! count me in we will be there forsure Gabriel  
I'll drop off bar B.Q. at lunch


----------



## lowlow95 (Dec 5, 2005)

hey angel63 i want to make an appointment for saturday,pencil me in hno:


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

Where the party at this weekend???? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SHOOTER MCC (Aug 19, 2005)

party @ 80 house :biggrin:


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

:biggrin: PURO PINCHE PARI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lowlow95 (Dec 5, 2005)

HEY THE PARTY IS AT SHOOTERS HOUSE AGAIN,THEY ARE DOING THAT ROSKA PARTY ALL OF MILLENIUM MEMBERS &STRICTLY FAMILY IS WELCOMED TO COME AND EAT AND PARTY


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SHOOTER MCC_@Jan 30 2007, 11:24 AM~7128321
> *party @ 80 house  :biggrin:
> *


Lets do the dammmm thang anytime you vatos want.....


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowlow95_@Jan 30 2007, 08:58 PM~7133822
> *HEY THE PARTY IS AT SHOOTERS HOUSE AGAIN,THEY ARE DOING THAT ROSKA PARTY ALL OF  MILLENIUM MEMBERS  &STRICTLY FAMILY IS WELCOMED TO COME AND EAT AND PARTY
> *


The FAMILY will be there....


----------



## Snick (Jan 7, 2007)

count me in!! I'll be at Shooter's pad on Saturday  there's a bolo at you pad again firme
SHOOTER !! what you got on my 40?


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Snick_@Jan 31 2007, 01:05 AM~7135942
> *count me in!! I'll be at Shooter's pad on Saturday  there's a bolo at you pad again firme
> SHOOTER !! what you got on my 40?
> *


What time is the volo at?


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 80 olds_@Jan 31 2007, 02:35 AM~7136161
> *What time is the volo at?
> *


ohh shit 80 olds cant go :0


----------



## SHOOTER MCC (Aug 19, 2005)

shit when ever u vatos get here :biggrin:


----------



## MI 71 (Aug 30, 2004)

Party at shooters house.


----------



## lowlow95 (Dec 5, 2005)

SHOW UP ANY TIME AFTER 6PM


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

Friday or saturday???? :dunno:


----------



## MI 71 (Aug 30, 2004)

I think its saturday.


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

I heard Friday...
Can Shooter or some one from Millenium conferm for us?


----------



## MI 71 (Aug 30, 2004)

No i heard its saturday.


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MI 71_@Jan 31 2007, 10:54 PM~7144900
> *No i heard its saturday.
> *


Cool..What time did you get done today...


----------



## MI 71 (Aug 30, 2004)

4:30 pomona


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MI 71_@Jan 31 2007, 10:57 PM~7144923
> *4:30 pomona
> *


Damm what time did you get home....


----------



## MI 71 (Aug 30, 2004)

5:30


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MI 71_@Jan 31 2007, 11:01 PM~7144956
> *5:30
> *


Thats cool...


----------



## Snick (Jan 7, 2007)

It's Saturday after 6pm


----------



## Snick (Jan 7, 2007)

see everyone there!!!


----------



## MI 71 (Aug 30, 2004)

Everyone ready to party or what.


----------



## hot wheels (Jan 1, 2004)

yo make sure they got my ramp ready cuz THEE INFAMOUS HOTWHEELS will be in the house, poppin wheelies and reppin that FAMILY IV LIFE my NIKKUHS! QVO to my carnales from MILLENIUM! What up Shooter? What up Junior? And everyone else!


----------



## SHOOTER MCC (Aug 19, 2005)

A BIG ASS QVO TO U 2 HOT WHEELS HOPW TO SEE U 2MORROW :biggrin:


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

The party don't start till the family gets there...HAHAHA :biggrin:


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 80 olds_@Feb 2 2007, 06:21 PM~7160621
> *The party don't start till the family gets there...HAHAHA :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## lowlow95 (Dec 5, 2005)

WHAT UP BIG HOMIE HOT WHEELS


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

What's up lowlow can't say hi to everyone in the family?


----------



## lowlow95 (Dec 5, 2005)

whats up 80 olds,i was waiting for your call,and whats up to all the familia,hope to see you guys sat. at shooters


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

Sorry my sister was going to bring me the cash. As soon as I get it I will let you can. As for the party we will be there.


----------



## lowlow95 (Dec 5, 2005)

see all of the family tomorrow :thumbsup:


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

Foo shoo.
I got the first 12 pack.


----------



## lowlow95 (Dec 5, 2005)

fo sho then i got the next 12 pk,and when ever your ready for those tires just let me know homie


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

Firme I'll let you know.


----------



## lowlow95 (Dec 5, 2005)

i dont wanna see none of these tommorrow :barf:


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

:banghead:


----------



## lowlow95 (Dec 5, 2005)

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/p93kDrAr0zk"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/p93kDrAr0zk" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


----------



## SHOOTER MCC (Aug 19, 2005)

*MARCH 11 MILLENIUM AND STRICTLY FAMILY WILL BE HAVING A SOFTBALL GAME 
GET READY FAMILY MILLENIUM GOING TO TEAR THAT ASS UP . LOL :biggrin: *


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

We will see ese.


----------



## Snick (Jan 7, 2007)

Thats right Millenium going to kick some ass!! :biggrin:


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Snick_@Feb 19 2007, 09:21 PM~7303913
> *Thats right Millenium going to kick some ass!! :biggrin:
> *


will see homie


----------



## hot wheels (Jan 1, 2004)

Don't know about that one loco!  We finna break u than after we'll break out the dice again ese! :biggrin:


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hot wheels_@Feb 19 2007, 09:23 PM~7303955
> *Don't know about that one loco!  We finna break u than after we'll break out the dice again ese! :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :0 :0 :0


----------



## Snick (Jan 7, 2007)

:nono: We'll see


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

Who got the first 12 pack that's what I want to know.


----------



## Snick (Jan 7, 2007)

Its on you homie because you brought it up


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Snick_@Feb 19 2007, 09:27 PM~7304003
> *:nono: We'll see
> *


after stricrtly family get that "W" you guys going home..... :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

What up snicks.


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 80 olds_@Feb 19 2007, 09:27 PM~7304005
> *Who got the first 12 pack that's what I want to know.
> *


i got the 24 pack of water homie!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Snick (Jan 7, 2007)

By the way do you guys know how to play softball...lol :biggrin:


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Snick_@Feb 19 2007, 09:30 PM~7304046
> *By the way do you guys know how to play softball...lol:biggrin:
> *


well i wanted to play football!!!! :angry:


----------



## Snick (Jan 7, 2007)

football=soccer...lol.I dont play that


----------



## Snick (Jan 7, 2007)

Wats up Tommy.Nice turnout yesterday.


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Snick_@Feb 19 2007, 09:32 PM~7304077
> *football=soccer...lol.I dont play that
> *


that a real man sport!!! :0


----------



## Snick (Jan 7, 2007)

Aright homie may the best WIN! :biggrin:


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

Is that the game with the lil ball and stick ? :twak:


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 80 olds_@Feb 19 2007, 09:35 PM~7304108
> *Is that the game with the lil ball and stick ? :twak:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

On that day you will see abunch of out of shape people.


----------



## SHOOTER MCC (Aug 19, 2005)

*MARCH 11 THE BIG GAME I GOT LOKO SAYING HE GOING AGAINST HOT WHEELS ON A FREESTYLE WHEEL CHAIR COMPETITION HE GOING TO BUST DONUTS ON HOT WHEELS. SO STRICTLY FAMILY GET YOUR TRIP SLIPS SIGNED AND STAMPED FROM THE WIFES I WANT NO EXCUSES WHY YOU GUYS COULDNT MAKE IT .*


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SHOOTER MCC_@Feb 20 2007, 09:25 AM~7306285
> *THERE'S NO EXCUSES WHEN WE HAND YOU THAT BIG L ON THE FIELD, you aint known bout 80 olds huh. thas the mexican BABE RUTH
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

Don't trip we will see you vatos on March 11.


----------



## Snick (Jan 7, 2007)

Millenium and Strictly Family at Shooter's pad


----------



## lowlow95 (Dec 5, 2005)

hey good luck millenium,i have to work so ill miss it :angry:


----------



## SHOOTER MCC (Aug 19, 2005)

*koo pic snick post some more what up lowlow 95*


----------



## lowlow95 (Dec 5, 2005)

watts up big shooter


----------



## SHOOTER MCC (Aug 19, 2005)

WTF WE NEED ALL THE PLAYAS DAWG


----------



## lowlow95 (Dec 5, 2005)

i know im the only good player you got :roflmao:


----------



## SHOOTER MCC (Aug 19, 2005)

DAAAAAAAM MILLENIUM DEEP ON LAYITLOW WHAT NO ONE WORKING :biggrin:


----------



## lowlow95 (Dec 5, 2005)

why you not


----------



## Snick (Jan 7, 2007)

Thats why you gotta call in sick


----------



## SHOOTER MCC (Aug 19, 2005)

SHIT YOU KNOW ME HEY SNICK WHAT U GOT ON MY *40[/*SIZE] IM THIRSTY


----------



## Snick (Jan 7, 2007)

Shooter i'll stop by your pad tomorrow


----------



## lowlow95 (Dec 5, 2005)

what up snick i thought you were from watts not e.la


----------



## Snick (Jan 7, 2007)

:biggrin: I live in Watts im from East L.A,lets not get it twisted


----------



## SHOOTER MCC (Aug 19, 2005)

HEY LOW LOW 95 YOU KNOW EVERYONE WANT TO BE AN EAST SIDER. :biggrin:


----------



## lowlow95 (Dec 5, 2005)

:dunno: :dunno:


----------



## lowlow95 (Dec 5, 2005)

how come you set up shit on my days i have to work :twak:


----------



## SHOOTER MCC (Aug 19, 2005)

*SHIT CALL IN SICK OR SOMETHING YOU GOT FERIA ESE *


----------



## lowlow95 (Dec 5, 2005)

its like you dont want me there :roflmao:


----------



## lowlow95 (Dec 5, 2005)

if i had your money i would throw mine away


----------



## SHOOTER MCC (Aug 19, 2005)

VATO CALL IN SICK SNICK WILL PAY YOU FOR THE DAY :biggrin:


----------



## SHOOTER MCC (Aug 19, 2005)

WTF SNICK STILL TRYING TO TYPE ESE I SEE YOU LOOKING


----------



## lowlow95 (Dec 5, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SHOOTER MCC (Aug 19, 2005)

FUCKING SNICK WINDOW SHOPPER :biggrin:


----------



## lowlow95 (Dec 5, 2005)

hey snick you will better at it dont trip homie :roflmao:


----------



## Snick (Jan 7, 2007)

Im still here


----------



## lowlow95 (Dec 5, 2005)

damn that took a while


----------



## lowlow95 (Dec 5, 2005)

couldnt find the keys huh


----------



## SHOOTER MCC (Aug 19, 2005)

HAD TO GET PERMISION TO TYPE OR WHAT SNICK FUCK IT WHAT U GOT ON MY 40


----------



## Snick (Jan 7, 2007)

Shooter you should pay Low Low 95 his day off..you the 1 always calling in sick.You the one with the feria!! :cheesy:


----------



## lowlow95 (Dec 5, 2005)

you need to stop drinking :roflmao:


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

what millenium vato locos qvo shooter big lowlow and snick you guys ready for the 11th


----------



## lowlow95 (Dec 5, 2005)

what up ric


----------



## SHOOTER MCC (Aug 19, 2005)

HOT DAM HE TYPES WTF ESE YOU WAS SILENT THERE FOR A MINUTE


----------



## lowlow95 (Dec 5, 2005)

GET READY FAMILY,MILLENIUM IS COMING :buttkick:


----------



## SHOOTER MCC (Aug 19, 2005)

MILLENIUM IS GOING TO PUT A WOOOOP ON THAT ASS MARCH 11 THEY CALL ME THE JOSE CONSEKO OF THE GHETTO


----------



## Snick (Jan 7, 2007)

Low Low 95 does that mean you playing??


----------



## lowlow95 (Dec 5, 2005)

M I L L E N I U M


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowlow95_@Feb 22 2007, 10:37 PM~7332388
> *GET READY FAMILY,MILLENIUM IS COMING :buttkick:
> *


dam like that huh dont trip tha family will hold down the fort  just make sure everyone from millenium shows up on time cuz i dont wanna hear any excuses :0


----------



## SHOOTER MCC (Aug 19, 2005)

WHAT HAPPEN TO THE FAM I SAW THEM LOOKING RICK WERE U @ DAWG :biggrin:


----------



## lowlow95 (Dec 5, 2005)

IM GOING TO TRY AND MAKE BUT REMEMBER WHAT I TOLD SNICK SATURDAY ABOUT WORKING


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SHOOTER MCC_@Feb 22 2007, 10:38 PM~7332392
> *MILLENIUM IS GOING TO PUT A WOOOOP ON THAT ASS MARCH 11 THEY CALL ME THE JOSE CONSEKO OF THE GHETTO
> *


FROM ALL THE STERIODS YOU BEEN TAKIN HUH? LOL 

ON THE REAL THOUGH SHOOTER WHEN YOU READY TO BUILD YOUR CLUBS WEBSITE


----------



## SHOOTER MCC (Aug 19, 2005)

WELL RICK I DONT KNOW ABOUT BEEING ON TIME BUT WE'LL BE THERE HOPEFULLY NOT HUNGOVER. :barf:


----------



## Snick (Jan 7, 2007)

Better late then never :biggrin:


----------



## lowlow95 (Dec 5, 2005)

ALL YOU SMOKERS ARE GONNA SUFFER :roflmao:


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SHOOTER MCC_@Feb 22 2007, 10:41 PM~7332430
> *WELL RICK I DONT KNOW ABOUT BEEING ON TIME BUT WE'LL BE THERE HOPEFULLY NOT HUNGOVER. :barf:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: JUST DONT RUN THE BASES BACKWARDS AFTER YOU HIT THE BALL


----------



## lowlow95 (Dec 5, 2005)

HEY FAMILY DONT TRY TO GET SOME RINGERS OK


----------



## SHOOTER MCC (Aug 19, 2005)

NEED TO HOLLA AT YOU RICK 80 WAS TELLING ME ABOUT THE SITE


----------



## Snick (Jan 7, 2007)

:biggrin: I wont suffer Im gonna have my son run for me..lol


----------



## lowlow95 (Dec 5, 2005)

WE KNOW ALL YOU GUYS


----------



## SHOOTER MCC (Aug 19, 2005)

IM OUT GOT TO GO SEE YOU VATOS WHEN I SEE YOU :dunno:


----------



## lowlow95 (Dec 5, 2005)

AL RATO HOMIE :thumbsup:


----------



## Snick (Jan 7, 2007)

Later on dawgs


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowlow95_@Feb 22 2007, 10:43 PM~7332441
> *ALL YOU SMOKERS ARE GONNA SUFFER :roflmao:
> *


ARE WE GONNA HAVE TO PLAY AGAINST MILLENIUMS LITTLE LEAGUE SQUAD CUZ YOU GUYS ARE OUTTA SHAPE :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lowlow95 (Dec 5, 2005)

WHAT UP 80


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SHOOTER MCC_@Feb 22 2007, 10:44 PM~7332457
> *NEED TO HOLLA AT YOU RICK 80 WAS TELLING ME ABOUT THE SITE
> *


LET ME KNOW WHEN YOUR READY BIG DAWG  I'LL HOOK IT UP


----------



## lowlow95 (Dec 5, 2005)

WERE IN SHAPE ROUND IS A SHAPE


----------



## Snick (Jan 7, 2007)

Whats Up Mr.T


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowlow95_@Feb 22 2007, 10:48 PM~7332492
> *WERE IN SHAPE         ROUND IS A SHAPE
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:

ON THE REAL THOUGH ITS GONNA BE A GOOD DAY FOR EVERYONE TO GET TOGATHER


----------



## lowlow95 (Dec 5, 2005)

WHAT MR T. CAT GOT YOUR TONGUE


----------



## Snick (Jan 7, 2007)

Later on dawg


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

WHAT UP LOWLOW95 EVERYONE RAN OFF SOON AS THA FAMILY STEPPED IN THE HOUSE :0 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## hot wheels (Jan 1, 2004)

QVO Millieneros! Ese Pinche Hotwheels just stopping by to say :wave: See you vatos next time!


----------



## huero65 (Dec 26, 2005)

BIG QVOTO ALL THE MILLENEROS FAMILIA, LA's FINEST 
JUST PASSING THROUGH, TO SAY WASS UP, AND TO REMIND SHOOTER, THAT WE STILL HAVE THAT GAME PENDING, DISULPA FOR THAT MISS UNDERSTANDING ABOUT LAST WEEK'S GAME. JUST LET US GET A DATE SET UP
AND I'LL HIT YOU UP, SHOOTER !!!!


----------



## MI 71 (Aug 30, 2004)

What up Millenium just stopping by to says whats up.


----------



## Snick (Jan 7, 2007)

MILLENIEROS...EVERYBODY READY FOR SUNDAY?? :buttkick:


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

Whats up Millenium u vatos ready for sunday?????
I told my gente to bring meat and soda's what time we going to meet up?


----------



## SHOOTER MCC (Aug 19, 2005)

[B]WHAT UPERS FAMILY HELL YEA MILLENIUM VATOS WERE BORN READY
12 OCLOCK BE THERE NO CRY BABIES WHEN U VATS LOOOOOSE [/B]:tears:


----------



## Snick (Jan 7, 2007)

SHOOTER..DID YOU GO BUY YOUR BASEBALL GLOVE ALREADY?OR ARE YOU GOING TO BE THE WATERBOY?


----------



## Snick (Jan 7, 2007)

ARE WE EXPECTING EVERYBODY TO SHOW UP?


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SHOOTER MCC_@Mar 6 2007, 11:53 AM~7419781
> *[B]WHAT UPERS FAMILY HELL YEA MILLENIUM VATOS WERE BORN READY
> 12 OCLOCK BE THERE NO CRY BABIES WHEN U VATS LOOOOOSE *:tears:
> [/b]


I dont know last I heard is that you dont play ese .....
this is a game not a cheerliding sport...


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Snick_@Mar 7 2007, 11:27 PM~7434011
> *SHOOTER..DID YOU GO BUY YOUR BASEBALL GLOVE ALREADY?OR ARE YOU GOING TO BE THE WATERBOY?
> *


Water Boy you mean Corona Boy......HAHAHAHA J/P :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lowlow95 (Dec 5, 2005)

he didnt buy a glove he bought that hat where you can put two beers on it :roflmao:


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

so it we ready to get it crackin sunday big dawgs


----------



## MI 71 (Aug 30, 2004)

Man i just dont want to see like 30 new members that just joined like an hour before the game and they all from a baseball team. :biggrin:


----------



## lowlow95 (Dec 5, 2005)

:roflmao:


----------



## MI 71 (Aug 30, 2004)

We actually going to see shooter play though.


----------



## lowlow95 (Dec 5, 2005)

smokers dont run hno:


----------



## MI 71 (Aug 30, 2004)

My brother going to play and they smoke they cant run fast but they could do it. :biggrin:


----------



## Snick (Jan 7, 2007)

Here's some pictures..from Sundays softball game :biggrin: 









































Millenium and Strictly Family


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

Sup vatos ....
The flick look firme....

:biggrin:


----------



## SHOOTER MCC (Aug 19, 2005)

WHAT UP 80 HAVENT BEEN LOGING ON LATELY :biggrin:


----------



## Snick (Jan 7, 2007)

What up Shooter's ? see you tomorrow at your pad  what you got on my 40?


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

What up homies... You guys down go paintball or what!!!!! Also let get a rematch on the solfball game....


----------

